# words with friends resizing?



## dudemaaan (Feb 1, 2012)

hi i have decompiled words with friends and poked around throught the files to see if there was an easy way to modify it to properly fit the touchpad. Unfortunately I don't see a file that is specific for display properties as some other apps have. Maybe someone more experienced could try decompiling the latest version to see what they think.

Problem is the chat window is cut off and the bottom row of letters is cut off slightly also.


----------

